# Amazon jobs in SA



## Hooked (18/6/20)

*Amazon just announced 3,000 open jobs in SA, and you only need matric – here’s how to apply*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/amazon-is-hiring-for-3000-positions-in-sa-2020-6
18 June 2020

Amazon is hiring for 3,000 people in South Africa.
You only need matric, and a dedicated internet connection, to qualify.
The jobs are work-from-home, and come with benefits.
Here's how you can apply.

Amazon is calling the positions “virtual jobs” as you don’t need to be in an office, and can work from home. You do need your own, dedicated internet connection, but the company will help pay for that.

The jobs are a mixture of permanent and temporary roles, and come with employer contributions toward medical aid and provident fund, group life cover, employee wellness programmes, and a monthly stipend for your internet connection.

“These roles will range from customer service associates to technical experts who will work virtually and provide 24/7 support to Amazon customers in North America and Europe,” says the company.

The new hirings will bring Amazon’s total workforce in South Africa to 7,000.

In response to questions from Business Insider, Amazon said the "vast majority" of the jobs are permanent, and that even seasonal employees will have access to health benefits.

Here's what you need to qualify
Matric/Grade 12/NQF Level 4 qualification or higher,
Excellent command of English
A private, quiet place to work
An existing and dedicated internet connection
South African citizenship.
To apply, click here, or go to www.amazon.jobs, filter by location and type in "South Africa" to view the open positions. It's important to note that the search will show 70 different types of jobs - and not 70 jobs in total. Of these, look for "Full Time Work From Home Customer Service Associate".

The company says the jobs are a good fit for South Africans who are likely to be homebound for some time as lockdown restrictions only gradually loosen, with infections continuing to rise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

